# Longer Pedal Axle Option



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

So I was fitted on my road bike today, and it appears my knee likes to pop out on the up stroke when I pedal. Fitter maxed out the spacers on my Look Carbon Blade pedals with no success. Turns out I need a pedal that has a longer axle and the only one I am aware of that caters to this are SpeedPlay. Do any of you know of any other pedal manufactures that offer this as well. I would prefer Time to anything else, but couldn't see anything that indicated the longer axle option.

I appreciate the feed back.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

There is a product called "kneesaver" that provides a 1-inch extension for any pedal.








9/16" Bicycle Pedals and Shoes from Harris Cyclery
Kneesavers


----------



## Crazy Stu (Dec 17, 2010)

Keywin pedals also offer different length pedal axles and if you get the Ti axles, are amongst the lightest pedals out there at a great price. Large pedal area and the cleats last forever, and supercheap if they ever need replacing.


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

JCavilia said:


> There is a product called "kneesaver" that provides a 1-inch extension for any pedal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except Look apparently. The Look pedals have to be bolted to the crank and I can't use the kneesaver. I just wonder if it's compatible with Time. The keywin's look like decent alternative though.


----------



## Seagoon (Nov 22, 2009)

Knees popping out on the up stroke is a fitting issue not a pedal length issue.Perhaps you need cleat
wedges to help track your legs more evenly or you have a bad fit generally.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

sbthaut said:


> Except Look apparently. The Look pedals have to be bolted to the crank and I can't use the kneesaver. I just wonder if it's compatible with Time. The keywin's look like decent alternative though.


What is it about Look pedals that would not work with a Kneesaver threaded spacer?


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

onespeedbiker said:


> What is it about Look pedals that would not work with a Kneesaver threaded spacer?


No wrench flats.



Seagoon said:


> Knees popping out on the up stroke is a fitting issue not a pedal length issue.Perhaps you need cleat
> wedges to help track your legs more evenly or you have a bad fit generally.


If his fitter says he needs spacers, then he needs spacers. How could it be a fit issue when he's being fitted? 


OP, depending on your crank, there are several ways to space your cranks wider (ask for suggestions for different cranks). You can also modify your cleats to sit further inboard. The combined effect cleats, spacers and BB spindle spacing can really add up.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Kontact said:


> ...If his fitter says he needs spacers, then he needs spacers. How could it be a fit issue when he's being fitted?


Setting q-factor/pedal-length is part of fitting, not distinct from it. And a so-called pro fitter could easily be wrong his approach to addressing an issue. Just because somebody is willing to accept your money for performing a service doesn't mean they know what their doing or that they are infallible.


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

looigi said:


> Setting q-factor/pedal-length is part of fitting, not distinct from it. And a so-called pro fitter could easily be wrong his approach to addressing an issue. Just because somebody is willing to accept your money for performing a service doesn't mean they know what their doing or that they are infallible.


I honestly don't know what point you are trying to make here, but I can assure you Dr. Max Testa (look him up if you don't know who he is), knows how to fit someone on a bike.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

sbthaut said:


> I honestly don't know what point you are trying to make here, but I can assure you Dr. Max Testa (look him up if you don't know who he is), knows how to fit someone on a bike.


Point is obvious. If Dr. Max is doing your fitting that's great. Looks like he knows a lot more and is probably a bit less fallible than most.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

looigi said:


> Setting q-factor/pedal-length is part of fitting, not distinct from it. And a so-called pro fitter could easily be wrong his approach to addressing an issue. Just because somebody is willing to accept your money for performing a service doesn't mean they know what their doing or that they are infallible.


Your "obvious" point seems to be: Trust the opinion of forum knuckleheads over your fitter.

There are plenty of bad fitters, but Seagoon's post is a baseless critique of the fitter's expertise and decisions, even though no one on this thread has any clue what the OP really needs or who is fitter is (until now).

It is perfectly fine to maintain a little skepticism, but increasing the tread with pedal spacers is a perfectly legitimate fitting technique used by even the very best fitters - when appropriate. Unless Goonster is one of those top fitters, he has no place commenting on the technique at all. This sort of arm chair quarterbacking with zero information shouldn't be defended, so I don't understand why you are.


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

Kontact said:


> No wrench flats.
> 
> Any chance you know if the Time pedals mount differently than Look? I would go with them if I could incorporate the kneesaver with them.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

sbthaut said:


> Kontact said:
> 
> 
> > No wrench flats.
> ...


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

Kontact said:


> sbthaut said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see Time's very often, but I would just use Image Search to look for pictures showing whether they have wrench flats or not. This one, for instance, does not:
> ...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Kontact said:


> Your "obvious" point seems to be: Trust the opinion of forum knuckleheads over your fitter.
> 
> There are plenty of bad fitters, but Seagoon's post is a baseless critique of the fitter's expertise and decisions, even though no one on this thread has any clue what the OP really needs or who is fitter is (until now).


Sorry if I wasn't clear, but no. I made two simple direct points; setting pedal width/Qfactor is an integral part of fitting, and that pro-fitters are not infallible. Certainly some are way better than others. Unlike for doctors, lawyers, and even general contractors, there is no governing body or regulation regarding education or qualifications for bike fitters. And as we well know, even the arduous and selective process of pre-med, med-school, internship, residency, and board certification doesn't weed out all the incompetent doctors, charlatans, and quacks.


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

I believe all Look spindles can be removed from the pedal body. At least I was able to easily disassemble mine to replace the Titanium spindles with Steel spindles.

Then you should be able to attach them to the extenders by using a vise grip or similar tool on the axle. Screw the entire assembly back into the pedal body. You should be good to go.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

looigi said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear, but no. I made two simple direct points; setting pedal width/Qfactor is an integral part of fitting, and that pro-fitters are not infallible. Certainly some are way better than others. Unlike for doctors, lawyers, and even general contractors, there is no governing body or regulation regarding education or qualifications for bike fitters. And as we well know, even the arduous and selective process of pre-med, med-school, internship, residency, and board certification doesn't weed out all the incompetent doctors, charlatans, and quacks.


So, if someone posted that their doctor put them on some anti-biotic, that means that someone saying "your issue is a medical issue not an antibiotic issue" would make any sense at all? That's the kind of statement I took issue with, and you disagreed with me about. Sure, anyone can be bad at their job, but does it make any sense to assume that any fitter even mentioned has a high probability of being incompetent? Does that help the OP at all?



pennstater said:


> I believe all Look spindles can be removed from the pedal body. At least I was able to easily disassemble mine to replace the Titanium spindles with Steel spindles.
> 
> Then you should be able to attach them to the extenders by using a vise grip or similar tool on the axle. Screw the entire assembly back into the pedal body. You should be good to go


You aren't going to be able to produce 300+ inch pounds of torque with a vise grips on a road, hardened pedal spindle.


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

Kontact said:


> You aren't going to be able to produce 300+ inch pounds of torque with a vise grips on a road, hardened pedal spindle.


You can get at least as much torque as you would resetting the spindle in the pedal body.
Over 50 yrs of bicycling riding I've yet to have a pedal come loose from the crank. Normal peddling forces tend to tighten the pedal.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

pennstater said:


> You can get at least as much torque as you would resetting the spindle in the pedal body.
> Over 50 yrs of bicycling riding I've yet to have a pedal come loose from the crank. Normal peddling forces tend to tighten the pedal.


They don't "come loose", they destroy the threads. But maybe it doesn't matter as much if you destroy the extender, only


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I use these spacers with Time pedals. I use lock-tight and screw them in as far as they will go. Wrench flats would be nice to snug them up but I haven't found it to be necessary.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Seagoon said:


> Knees popping out on the up stroke is a fitting issue not a pedal length issue.Perhaps you need cleat
> wedges to help track your legs more evenly or you have a bad fit generally.


Not necessarily and you are making a gross generalization.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I just had my right side Time iClic 2 pedals come off the crank last weekend.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

pennstater said:


> You can get at least as much torque as you would resetting the spindle in the pedal body.
> Over 50 yrs of bicycling riding I've yet to have a pedal come loose from the crank. Normal peddling forces tend to tighten the pedal.


Agreed. I install and remove the pedals on the Ritchey with some frequency. I hand tighten the pedals when I install them, but a pedal wrench and some considerable force is needed to remove them.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Kontact said:


> They don't "come loose", they destroy the threads. But maybe it doesn't matter as much if you destroy the extender, only


I use pedal extenders and I do not wrench tighten them or the pedals. Even though I lube the threads at assembly, a wrench is necessary for disassembly. All threads are fine.


----------



## nakedespresso (Jan 16, 2014)

*pedal extenders for time xpresso*



darwinosx said:


> I just had my right side Time iClic 2 pedals come off the crank last weekend.


Did you find a solution to this? I've got time xpresso pedals (meaning no flat wrench to tighten, just the internal allen) and would really like to get extenders for them (well, for the right side, which is what concerns me most about your post).

Note: For a variety of reasons, this would be the ideal solution for me so to all of you that want to tell me to go low q or a wider bottom bracket or speedplays with long spindles I would ask you to please restrain yourself, all have been considered.

Would love your thoughts on extenders for time (or another platform style pedal - e.g. not speedplays, spds, etc...). Thanks.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Because of a bum ankle I have been using 21mm extenders for years. My three bikes use pedals requiring an 8mm Allen wrench to install. I drill my extensions through with a 3/8 bit which allow the use of the Allen wrench. To date I have had no problems.


----------



## nakedespresso (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks. Since making my post, I actually came across a hollow version by specialized (Specialized Bicycle Components). I ordered a pair and we'll see how it goes. Will report back with my experience!


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Let us know how the Specialized extenders work out. They say compatible with a 6mm Allen wrench, but all my pedals require an 8mm wrench.


----------



## nakedespresso (Jan 16, 2014)

oh - good catch, didn't even think about that!


----------

